# Kühler oben im Gehäuse?



## Nemet (16. Februar 2018)

*Kühler oben im Gehäuse?*

Ich will mir am Wochenende nen neuen Cpu kühler und kaufen und auf 16 gb ram erweitern. Als Kühler hole ich mir den Thermalright Macho Rev. B. Er kommt auf einen r5 1600 im Be Quiet pure base 600. Dazu will ich mir Mindestens noch einen Gehäuse Lüfter für die front kaufen. Außerdem kann man 2 oben an der Decke festmachen. Nun zu meiner Frage : was bringen Lüfter an der Decke? Sorgen die wirklich für bessere Temps? Weil dem airflow helfen die, wenn ichrichtig denke ja eigentlich nicht. Weil wenn es hilft kaufe ich mir noch 2 dazu.
Freue mich über antworten 
MfG Nemet


----------



## Camari (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler oben im Gehäuse?*

Also normalerweise reichen 2 vorne und einer hinten vollkommen aus für einen guten Airflow. Warme Luft steigt ja bekanntlich nach oben und die Gehäuselüfter oben würden dementsprechend auch die  warme Luft nach außen"pusten"


 Du solltest aber keine großen Wunder erwarten durch die zwei weiteren Gehäuselüfter oben. Schaden tut es aber auch nicht.


----------



## claster17 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler oben im Gehäuse?*

In den meisten Fällen helfen auspustende Lüfter im Deckel hauptsächlich der Grafikkarte.

Die natürliche Bewegung warmer Luft ist lächerlich gering. Jeder noch so kleine erzwungene Luftzug durch Lüfter ist stärker.


----------



## IronAngel (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler oben im Gehäuse?*

normalweise reichen sogar einer vorne und hinten jeweils 140 cm. Wenn du die CPU nicht auf 4 GHZ takten willst, würde sogar ein deutlich kleinere Kühler reichen. Wie z.b Mugen 5, Truespirit oder Brocken Eco 3. Ich hatte den Macho auch mal, das ist wirklich ein Monster Kühler. 

Der Headspreader ist verlötet, also wird die CPU auch nicht so warm.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler oben im Gehäuse?*

Da der PC bei mir unter dem Schreibtisch sozusagen "mit dem Rücken zur Wand" steht, habe ich auch zwei Lüfter in der Decke des Gehäuses drin und hinten keinen. Das funktioniert auch ganz gut.
Nach oben ist bei mir halt mehr Platz als nach hinten; außerdem sind hinten auch die ganzen Kabel. Ich denke es ist am zweckmäßigsten, die warme Abluft dorthin abzuführen, wo sie am wenigsten stört. Nach hinten an die Schreibtischwand und zwischen all den Kabeln hindurch erschien mir das wenig sinnvoll.

Bei meinem Gehäuse bläst also ein 140er Lüfter vorne rein und zwei 200er nach oben hinaus.
Zusätzlich ist als Notbelüftung für heiße Sommertage an der linken Seitenwand noch ein 140er zur Belüftung der GPU installiert, aber der ist im Normalbetrieb abgeschaltet. Der ist nur für die paar Tage im Jahr von Bedeutung, in denen es über 30°C Zimmertemperatur hat.


----------



## Juerrrgen (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler oben im Gehäuse?*

Wenn der PC nicht vor der Wand steht würde ich immer zu 1 oder 2 Lüftern vorne und einem hinten greifen. 
Wenn du oben welche reinsetzt arbeiten die quer zum Luftstrom des CPU Lüfters und sorgen da eher für Verwirbelungen.

Wie gut deine Gehäuselüftung sein muss hängt auch noch von deiner Grafikkarte ab. Bläst sie die warme Luft nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse musst du nicht so viel abwärme über gehäuselüfter ableiten. Ich habe 2 Lüfter vorde im Case, die auf meine 3 HDDs pusten und hinten einen.  Bei einer Blower Style GraKa reicht das vollkommen aus. Vorne würde auch ein einzelner Lüfter reichen(ich hatte nun mal 2, also hab ich 2 eingebaut.


----------



## Piratentruppe33 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kühler oben im Gehäuse?*

Kommt halt drauf an, ich habe vorne drei und kann hinten aber nur 2 verbauen, also wenn ich oben die hand anlege oder unten merke ich das da dann trotzdem luft rauskommt weil der druck von vorne halt hoch ist, habe daher 2 deckenlüfter noch montiert, meist mach ich den am cpu mittigsten deckenlüfter auf 900upm das ist sehr leise und reich völlig aus, wenn ich alle anschmeiße geht die graka von 70 auf 45-53grad runter, bei einem gehts glaub auf 60 runter, da hitze halt nach oben steigt wird sie direkt aus dem system gezogen. Also ich würde sagen entweder halt vorne und hinten in etwa die gleiche anzahl oder vorne zwei oben einer möglichst nahe am "pc rücken".

Es sollten nur halt keine lüfter gegeneinander pusten also oben nach innen blasend und vorne nach innen, da treffen zwei ströme aufeinander, einer sollte luft einbringen der andere dafür wieder aussagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler oben im Gehäuse?*



Nemet schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage : was bringen Lüfter an der Decke? Sorgen die wirklich für bessere Temps?


Es hängt vor allem von Deiner Grafikkarte ab, die bringt die Abwärme ins System. Für eine fundierte Beratung hilft es immer, das gesamte System zu nennen. Wo z.B. hängen welche Festplatten. Mit z.T. über 6W Abwärme benötigen einige auf jedem Fall einen leichten Luftstrom.

Mehr Luft, die durch ein System geht, hilft immer. Wie viel, musst Du selber bestimmen. Du bemerkst an dem Temperaturverhalten, wie stark sich ein Gehäuse aufwärmt. In meinem Fall mit einem Fractal R5 PCGH und ca. 400W Abwärme mit nur einem absaugendem 140mm Lüfter hinten wird die CPU mit der Zeit 10°C durch die Abwärme der Grafikkarte wärmer, das dauert aber über eine Stunde. In meinem Fall würde ein Lüfter oben hinten sehr viel bringen, es würde aber auch merklich lauter, weil der Sinn eines gedämmten Gehäuses nicht ist, große Öffnungen rein zu bauen. Und wen stört eine 70°C warme CPU? Warum sollte ich es also lauter machen, um 65°C zu bekommen? Ich könnte im ersten Schritt auch die Lüfter höher drehen lassen. Aber auch das wird mir zu laut. 

Prinzipiell reicht ein 120mm Lüfter hinten für jedes System, so es ein guter Noctua mit 3000U/min ist. Aber das tut sich aus gutem Grund niemand an. Es geht immer um den Kompromiss Lautstärke gegen Temperaturerhöhung und viele langsam laufende Lüfter sind erheblich effektiver als ein extrem schnelllaufender. 

Um dir ein grobes Gefühl für die Effekte zu geben, lies Dir dieses Test und vor allem die Randbedingungen (Verbaute Lüfter, Drehzahlen der Lüfter, Abwärme der Hardware, etc) durch.
Der perfekte Airflow - Testsystem und Testmethoden

*Fazit: *Mit der Lüfteranordnung vorne 1-2 rein und hinten sowie oben hinten liegt man eigentlich immer richtig. In deinem Fall mit dem Pure Base ist es etwas komplizierter, weil der obere Lüfter mehr im Gehäuse als an der Außenwand hängt. Es lohnt auf jedem Fall, den zweiten Lüfterplatz mit ener Pappe abzudecken, weil ansonsten aus dem oberen Lüfter ausströmende Lüft zurück ins Gehäuse strömt. Das Gehäuse ist auf Dämmung optimiert, nicht auf hohen Luftdurchsatz. Weiter hilft oft ein intelligenter Aufbau mehr als zuviele Lüfter. Ich habe lange einen Kanal aus Pappe im Gehäuse gehabt, der den Lüfter der CPU direkt mit dem oberen vorderen Lüfter verbunden hat. Damit hat die CPU immer und nur kalte Außenluft bekommen. Dadurch sankt die Temperatur knapp um 10°C, die Grafikkarte ist dadurch nicht messbar wärmer geworden. Das ist effektiver, als ein zusätzlicher Lüfter, billiger und leiser, aber, da ich jetzt ein Fensterchen habe, nicht sonderlich schön, Darum flog es aus dem Rechner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

